# What is it?



## davidgiul

Stopped by my private stump dump to chat with the super of the Makai Golf Course and he showed me some wood that he thought I would be interested in. I said thanks and came back with my chain saw and truck and started wacking away. The wood is heavy and dense. Cross cut no problem but I couldn't rip it for the life of me. And I had a ripping chain on the blade after I finished with the cross cutting. The smell of the saw dust is sweet and the heartwood is an olive brown color when freshly cut. The grain is tight. Any ideas on what it is??Is it possible that it is Lignum Vitae or Verawood?
[attachment=5657][attachment=5658] 
Per request of :ufw:
[attachment=5670][attachment=5671] 
More pictures. Since I can't rip the stuff with a chain saw, I will have to split it(Abe Lincoln style) so I can cut it on my bandsaw.
[attachment=5679][attachment=5680]


----------



## DKMD

I can usually ID something like that with a chunk the exact size of a large flat rate box... I mount the piece on the lathe and then begin the process of slowly removing layers on the outside of the piece. If I can't figure it out from the outside, I'll often start to remove the inside of the piece as well... Occasionally, I'll do this through a small opening so the wood inside can't see me coming. 

If I can't figure it out, I'll send you back all of the wood in much smaller pieces. Deal?:hookup:


----------



## phinds

David sent me this little piece (1"x1"x3+") and all I can figure is that it is NOT verawood, but I can't figure out what it IS.

[attachment=6426]
both sides

[attachment=6427]
face grain closeups

[attachment=6428]
end grain closeups

[attachment=6429]
end grain closeup compared with verawood (long exposed, thus the brown color). Verawood has lots of wax and a squiggly patter in the pores. The sample has neither, and also the sample shows no sign of the interlocked grain that is obvious in most verawood.


----------



## DKMD

DKMD said:


> I can usually ID something like that with a chunk the exact size of a large flat rate box... I mount the piece on the lathe and then begin the process of slowly removing layers on the outside of the piece. If I can't figure it out from the outside, I'll often start to remove the inside of the piece as well... Occasionally, I'll do this through a small opening so the wood inside can't see me coming.
> 
> If I can't figure it out, I'll send you back all of the wood in much smaller pieces. Deal?:hookup:



My offer still stands!


----------



## davidgiul

DKMD said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can usually ID something like that with a chunk the exact size of a large flat rate box... I mount the piece on the lathe and then begin the process of slowly removing layers on the outside of the piece. If I can't figure it out from the outside, I'll often start to remove the inside of the piece as well... Occasionally, I'll do this through a small opening so the wood inside can't see me coming.
> 
> If I can't figure it out, I'll send you back all of the wood in much smaller pieces. Deal?:hookup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My offer still stands!
Click to expand...

Where is that origami artwork when you need it? You know the one the middle digit.:davidguil:


----------



## Mike1950

DKMD- I think you have a deal there"Where is that origami artwork when you need it? You know the one the middle digit" You just have to glue the chips together in the shape David has asked for- I really want to see pics of this one...........


----------



## DKMD

Mike1950 said:


> DKMD- I think you have a deal there"Where is that origami artwork when you need it? You know the one the middle digit" You just have to glue the chips together in the shape David has asked for- I really want to see pics of this one...........



I would be willing to create just such a sculpture!:teethlaugh:


----------



## davidgiul

Upon further research and discussion with the maintenance guys on the golf course, the mystery wood is(I think) Acacia mangium.


----------



## DKMD

Interesting... I see that it's also called black wattle in Australia. I had a few black wattle pen blanks that I got from a tree trimmer friend in South Adelaide... I don't remember the pronounced grain feature that phinds showed in his side grain photo, but it's been a while. I'll have to look and see if I still have any of them.


----------



## tnhunter

Brazillian oak????


----------

